# Training in Leeds



## chrisls15 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, looking to start training MMA.

Can anybody tell me, is Leeds Cage the best place in Leeds? I'm 25 this year and looking to compete. Don't want to waste my time in a sub-par gym. Not been a snob, but would like to compete and need the best place to progress.

Cheers


----------



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi mate, Im also from Leeds and getting back into training, not sure about Leeds cage but im going to Sindrome for the first time tonight to give them a go.

Will update tomorrow.


----------

